# still running rough



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

So I replaced the engine mounts in my '91 Stanza and it's still running rough at all speeds. It's relatively steady in idle now though. I've done a tune-up recently and the only thing I can think of is the timing chain. A mechanic friend of mine said that he never has to replace timing chains, only timing belts. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

theofficer said:


> So I replaced the engine mounts in my '91 Stanza and it's still running rough at all speeds. It's relatively steady in idle now though. I've done a tune-up recently and the only thing I can think of is the timing chain. A mechanic friend of mine said that he never has to replace timing chains, only timing belts. Any idea what's going on?


The timming chain probably isn't the cause for it running rough. The timming might be off... If you rev the engine and do crazy burn outs all the time the chain might have skipped a tooth or something. But other than that i would check cap, rotor, vacuum lines, coil? etc... Also depending on how many miles are on the car i would think about replacing the timming chain and tensioners. They are known to fail after about 130k miles on the KA engine. The tensioner on my 92 stanza broke and i bent all of my valves. You don't want that!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

theofficer said:


> So I replaced the engine mounts in my '91 Stanza and it's still running rough at all speeds. It's relatively steady in idle now though. I've done a tune-up recently and the only thing I can think of is the timing chain. A mechanic friend of mine said that he never has to replace timing chains, only timing belts. Any idea what's going on?


Did you use Nissan tune up parts? These things dont like aftermarket parts, use oem, cap, rotor, wires etc


----------



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

I used Bosch spark plugs, wires, cap and rotor. Put them in about 9 months ago. What's the main differences between those and Genuine Nissan parts?


----------



## theofficer (Feb 28, 2005)

Finally figured out what it was. I let a valve cover gasket leak go unrepaired for over a year and apparently the oil made the control arm bushing swell up. This, in turn, is causing the car the shake. No big deal. Moral of the story. FIX THOSE OIL LEAKS. I'm pretty sure this one is responsible for the front right mount going bad too.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend using NGK spark plugs partially because I have had the Bosch plugs cause problems with idle and driveability. The other reason is that the Nissan engineers developed the engine with those plugs.

Troy


----------

